# Eberron Northern New Jersey



## hamletru (Apr 7, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, I know there are New Jersey threads floating around, but darn it, I'm starting another one.  


I'm looking to see if there are any games in the Northern part of New Jersey. Specifically Eberron 3.5, but certainly willing to play Forgotten Realms, DragonLance, generic, home brew, just about anything. I've been playing 2nd edition on Mondays, but I'd like to try out 3.5 and see how it is, but would much MUCH rather do it in person rather than PBEM or anything like that.

So, anybody north of New Brunswick interested in adopting a new player?


----------



## hamletru (Apr 17, 2005)

Bump

Still looking for 3.5 gamers in northern New Jersey.


----------

